# My new hearing aids send “Y”



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

I got my new NHS ‘Behind the Ear’ hearing aids this week … a big improvement over the ones that were supplied 10 years ago. When I switch them on, they announce their presence with a snappy rendition of the letter “Y”. I’d say the Morse is romping along at a good 25wpm: the latter as opposed to the telephone at the Homebase customer service desk, which rings with the letter “F” at a pedestrian 12wpm. 

Neither the audiologist nor the customer sales assistant was in the least interested in these pieces of intelligence.

W


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Worldspan said:


> I got my new NHS ‘Behind the Ear’ hearing aids this week … a big improvement over the ones that were supplied 10 years ago. When I switch them on, they announce their presence with a snappy rendition of the letter “Y”. I’d say the Morse is romping along at a good 25wpm: the latter as opposed to the telephone at the Homebase customer service desk, which rings with the letter “F” at a pedestrian 12wpm.
> 
> Neither the audiologist nor the customer sales assistant was in the least interested in these pieces of intelligence.
> 
> W


Shouldn't the hearing aid say "A"?

What's the significance of "F" on the phone? shouldn't it be "PH"?

John T


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day worldspan.m.today.05:10 re:my new hearing aids send 'y'.as long as you hear o.k.thats all that matters,happy hearing regards ben27


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Good to know as I am being fitted with one this week, wonder what letter mine will come out with.(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

cajef said:


> Good to know as I am being fitted with one this week, wonder what letter mine will come out with.(Jester)


A lot of Ex ROs seem to have hearing problems (including myself). Maybe we should have been given those headphones that the engineers had instead of those crap Marconi things (SG Brown?).

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know about that, John. Most of the Plumbers I 'grew up with' have plumbers' lug. My immediate boss, a plumber, of course, objected to this bit of epidemiology claiming he could hear bats - normal that, I suppose?

I am sure I am losing the higher frequencies although as I now use a DAB radio in the bathroom I am not sure if my ability to hear only 'mush' while the taps are running is me or its defective reproduction.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have had audio tests and although I do not think I am loosing my hearing I have a low level noise in my left ear - not tinnitus. The noise is only really noticeable when it is very quiet. I was advised that I have lost hearing of certain frequency ranges. Offered hearing aids but so far I have not found a need.
When I told the audiologist what my job had been he said that explained everything. 


Hawkey01


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine hearing was fine up until twelve months ago but unfortunately recent illness has caused nerve damage in my right ear.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I must be lucky: can still hear bats.
They keep getting into the loft over our local Veterans' and Seamens' Society hall; when I went up there to run a cable-TV feed before Christmas they all woke up and it was deafening.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

#1 no more interest than when I point out to customers that mobile phones spell out ...--... when SMS tells them a message has arrived.I just get blank looks,mind you I`m used to that.


----------

